# [Commission] Space Hulk Hybrids and Terminators!



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey there, it's time for a new sci-fi project and again it is set in the grimdark future of the 41st millenium!

Here's a testmini that's still a little WIP:










I have no idea what went wrong with the lighting on this one. Some days that just happens. Anyway, stay tuned for more of his brethen and some dudes to fight them!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Better picture along with a Magus (guess how psyched I am to get the chance to paint this venerable sculpt  ):










Hope you like them!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

With the familar too. 

Great work. 
How many more Hybrids you doing?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

About 25, ranging from 1st to 4th generation. All the miniatures are basically scratchbuilt apart from the magus and two original Hybrids and they look fabulous (I didn't convert them so I'm allowed to say that  ). Also, espect five BA Terminators to show up as well.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's a little preview shot of the rest of the 4th generation Hybrids:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Update:









I plan to finish these by Sunday at the latest, hope to finish them until Friday, expect to finish them by Saturday.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work, love this . Let's see if I can give you some rep again :victory:.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are looking great!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hybrids look fantastic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I have to agree with the earlier comments, the Hybrids looks awesome :grin:
And I'll give you some rep even if you don't really need it :laugh:.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Bane_of_Kings: Thanks for the rep! Always welcome! 

@djinn24: Thanks. They're very cool minis.

@Hammer49: Cheers, I will!

@Flerden: Thank you for the rep; I do need it for my "It's over 9000!!1" plan. 


Update:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

No problem . You deserve it, after all. Great work on those, by the way :victory:.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These look awesome my favourite is Mongo the giant in the background.
+rep

Edit: hmm need to spread the love first


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow man, seeing this really takes me back. I have a small Genestealer cult army from 2nd ed.

Its great to see such a talented person update them!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These are excellent, as usual.

It's a shame that genestealer cults were never given lists in later editions. It wouldn't take a whole lot to even bring out an addition to the IG (the most logical home for them) codex to include cult HQ and elite units. Ah, I'm all nostalgic for 2 Ed...


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Bane_of_Kings: Cheers!

@GrimzagGorwazza: Thank you. I like the big bloke in the back too, that's why I'm currently redoing his skin to make him look better.

@Kreuger: Many thanks. Sadly I can't take credit for the conversions/scratchbuilts as those were made by the insanely dedicated MajorTom11 over on Dakka.

@Khorne's Fist: Yeah, Genestealer cults are actually the only thing I found intriguing about Tyranids. They're a very cool an creepy concept with loads of potential. With the latest super-flexible codex IG, it's actually pretty easy to make a Genestealers cult list. The most helpful things in my opinion are conscripts and penal troopers so you can have lowly brethen, regular dudes (4th generationers), dudes who are slighty more aggressive and/or better in close combat (3rd/2nd generation), IG FINALLY got proper psykers back so Magi are a possibility as well. All you need is a Patriarch. For things like that, I like to use Col.Straken (doing the same for my counts-as Squats list in which I use his rules for an Exo-armoured Warlord). Glad that I'm able to work on this great project. 




So, the 4th generation (sans "Fatty" with whom I have a little trouble finishing his skin right) is finished:






































Hope you like them. Next up: 3rd generation Hybrids, where things get a little more alien.



edit: By the way - look, I got one of them snazzy medals.  Very proud, thanks!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

My favourite army to play against in second edition, I so wanted to start one back then and it was great to see them.

Glad I didn't start one though losing them and squats in third would have been too much.

These are coming out just as I imagined current minis would look for them, probably better. Please pass on my awe to MajorTom.

You deserve the award for the paint these alone but I am really looking forward to seeing the next generation.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Love these models man; they have a lot of character and the paint in nice and crisp. + Rep – I will be following this thread, keep it up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like these Sigur! The paint job is excellent and I am with VV, pass on to MajorTom that the conversions are awesome!


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

very interesting and unique project, plus the painting is awesome


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everybody! 


The weekend has been rather eventful (friday and saturday at least. Sunday I wasn't able to do anything) so the first WIPs of the 3rd generation Hybrids are a little late:



















Not all that much to say about these. I hope to finish them tonight. C&C welcome!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic looking minis Sigur! I really like the shade of purple you are using with the hybrid squads!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Those hybrids look good. I like the way you have based them as well.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Absolutely awesome work on the hybrids and the old-school Magus, love 'em.
Let's see if I can figure out how to give you some rep ... 

Damn, now I gotta convince some of the locals here to give Space Hulk a try ... haven't played it in like ten or so years.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Midge913: Cheers!

@Hammer49: Thanks. 

@Sworn Radical: Besten Dank. 



Here's probably the last update for tonight:










The second Meltagun dude in the far left is a very cool conversion. That thing arching over the back of his head almost makes him look like he's got a topknot which makes for insta-coolness.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

i actually really like the look of these models, plus rep! 

but i wasnt around back in second ed, and ive never actually heard of these "cults" has somebody got a link to a wiki somewhere or could tell me about these things?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, and why sure: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Genestealer_cult

Here's pictures of the miniatures:
http://www.deathsquadsgame.com/t30-genestealer-cult-models

Here's two legendary pictures. First of the no less legendary Patriarch on throne (think a more interesting and cleverer version of today's Broodlord):









...and of course the picture that showcases the iconic means of transportation Genestealer cults used:










Along with the excellent artwork:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aha, i see what they are now, thank you kindly sir, Patriarch on throne model, its sweet xD this yours or just a stock image?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Nah, it's a stock photo from a WD or something. If I had that model, I'd shamelessly show it off at every possible occation. 




Okay, here's a little update. The 3rd Generation finally is as good as finished now:










...and the 2nd generation is WIP:










Hrm. Not much to say. I picked up my Marienburger Landship up from the GW store but I'm afraid I won't get to work on it any time soon, otherwise some people will get real angry at me unless I finish some commission jobs quickly.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic looking units man! Love it!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@midge913: Cheers!


Hey there, I did a little more work on the 2nd genners:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's the finished 2nd generationers. The guy in the middle isn't wearing pink slippers. I thought he was wearing some kind of modified boots that were made to look like claws but then I notice that I had to change that to being his regular feet so that's just the basecoat of the skin I have to redo.




















Hope you like them. I'll go redo the feet now.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

2nd generationers look great. Look forward to seeing what you do next.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, Hammer49. Seems like I'll be doing another 2nd genner I had completely forgotten about. D'oh. :ireful2:

Anyway, here's the guy with his feet redone. Now pondering if I should do the remaining 2nd generation dude of keep pushing on with the 1st generation Hybrids (who look spectacular).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Those are really nice looking Sigur! I love the skin tones and the way that the grey cloth compliments the skin. Excellent work on some really characterful miniatures!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are some bloody stunning models man!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Midge913: Thanks very much. 

@The Wraithlord: Cheers!


Here's a little update on the 1st generation Hybrids (a.k.a. "Genestealers would work much better if we strapped heavy weapons to their back test run 01") and the last of the 2nd genners. 










I'm sure you'll like these guys. You can't see it in the picture but the guy in the middle has a scratch-built* Conversion Beamer* on his back.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is a wicked project, with some fantastic paintjobs. My hat goes off to you :victory:

Can't wait to see the finished article


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Lovely work mate, you have really captured the feel of the old Cult army. Brings back memories.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Varakir: Thank you very much. 

@Cypher871: Cheers!

Little update; things have been slowly the past few days.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The Genestealers with heavy weapons look really good. Nice weathering on the heavy weapons.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Hammer49: Many thanks. 

Alright, so here's some finished 1st generation Hybrids:






























Hope you like them. Next things: I guess the remaining fat gut from 4th generation, remaining 2nd generation guy I suppose. Or maybe BA terminators. Or some Adeptus Mechanicus guys and some other dude.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, I never thought anyone could make an original Conversion beamer look good, but you managed it...this is some top painting mate...I am sooo envious. +rep.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks muchly, Cypher871. 


So here's the last two Hybrid fellas finished - "Fatty" the 4th generation guy and the guy who controls the 1st generation hybrids (the ones with the heavy weapons on their backs):




























Next up: Errrr...Space Orks and Space Marines I think. Space stuff in general.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sad to see you moving on from these as it has been a pleasure to watch the project progress. I think all of the genestealers and cultists look fantastic! I look forward to what you bring to us next.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much.  There's three Techpriests and five BA terminators coming up for the same Space Hulk set as the Hybrids.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

as a player i cant wait


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Hellados: Sorry, no BA or Techpriests for now but...



A little first wip of a mob of Evil Sunz Orks:









These are a very nice change from the stuff I did lately in the way that they are very straightforward, very uniform looking and they don't require me to paint human(ly) skin but dead 'ard green. You gotta love Orks, even though they are of the post 2nd edition kind. 

Hope you like them so far. There's a FW-upgraded Trukk coming up as well!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I reeeaaallly like the skin color on those orks Sigur! Very nicely done indeed. I love the forgeworld ork stuff so I am really looking forward to that trukk as well.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Midge913: Thanks muchly.

I just noticed that this isn't the appropriate thread for this at all but I guess it's okay if I just post once in a while about Orks in here. We all know that this is really about Hybrids and stuff and I'm working on these Orks mainly as a distraction really so on another level they're part of this project. :grin:

Here's a little WIP in between. Reds, freehands and combat damage done, a bunch of trousers and shirts done as well and some boots, started painting metallics.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Freehand flames are looking great! I am partial to the Bad Moons personally, but you have done a bang up job so far on these guys.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah, the previous picture didn't come out too well. It's always around that time of the year that pictures I take during daytime turn out badly. Here's some closer shots of the mob split up in two groups of six. These pictures are still WIP of course.



















Hope that these get you a better view of the minis.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Alrightyright, I did a double-shift and painted the Trukk last night and today:





































In case you have been spared of my rants about what Orks were turned to in 3rd edition 40k ([insert pages of rants about 3rd edition 40k in general at this point]) - I'm not a great fan of the redesign that happened to Orks in general. I love RT-era and 2nd edition Orks.

But frankly, this Trukk has been the most fun-to-paint vehicle I've done in years. Especially with these FW upgrade parts. I loooooove how they reused the front wheel design from 1st edition. Had a hard time stopping myself painting the metal plates black and every single bolt on them bright red and a nice black-and-white checkers pattern around the rims. 

Anyhoo, I really enjoyed painting this thing and I enjoyed the colours greatly. All the chipped paint was quite a bit of work but I really dig the effect. Hope you like it as well.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

it's exactly ghow i picture ork truks 

sexy as hell, may i ask whats the wip on the 'squads of 6' they look done to me (except the bases)


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Really like how you have done the orks, especially the trukk.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you very much.  In the pictures of da Boyz there were several smaller things not done yet: The black boots, some shirts, basically all of the close combat weapons, some top knows, the Nob's banner pole, some belt buckles and such.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Outstanding work Sigur! That truck I freaking awesome!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Midge913: Thanks muchly!











Update on da boyz - as good as finished!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Great looking orcs man, keep on trukkin, haha, get it? i made a funny :L


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Y'know, if I had as much enthusiasm and talent for painting as you do I would be a happy man. Trouble is, I put so much effort into converting and scratch building that I don't think my painting standards do them justice 

I love the metallic colour on the front wheels of the Trukk, in fact all your stuff is gorgeous.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooh, these are spectacular. The genestealer cult's color scheme is excellent.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Dakingofchaos: I fully condone your pun. 

@Cypher871: Thanks very much. 

@Mossy Toes: Cheers!


After this litte trip into off-topic territorry with the Orks, we're back to Space Hulkamania with early WIP Techpriests:











The awesomeness of dark metal and dark red combined never ceases to astound me.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing the techpriests finished. They already look very good.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

:O new underwear is needed. 

Superb!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Antoher thread id be following, I specially like the Techpriests, looking forward for more


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Hammer49: Thanks. 

@Dakingofchaos: Errrr...thanks, I guess.

@Mike3d6: Thank you.

Things have been slow over the Easter holidays. I hope to finish these guys tonight; for now they're still WIP:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

gahhh so beautiful! +rep

never played space hulk but your models would be a reason to start lol!

Chaosftw


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Finished tech priests look great. Nice touch with the white on the cloaks. I also like the halberd blade of the tech priest on the left.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work Sigur! As Hammer already pointed out the blade on that halberd is ace!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@chaosftw: Thanks. 

@Hammer49: Cheers!

@Midge913: Thank you very much.


Righty, I'm sorry but here's just another WIP shot (but there's really only very little left to do  ):


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

AM finished, pictures of those will be up later (nothing much changed though).

Here's the first WIP of the Space Hulk Terminators who are part of the Hybrids/Adeptus Mechanicus/BA Terminators commission project:









The guy in the middle obviously is the test mini. He's quite a bit darker in real life.


Things that are up next:
.) 40k Orks!
.) Lots of Blood Angels Terminators!
.) Malifaux! (The Ortegas, yay!)
.) Ironsides Handgunners, General and Battle Standard bearer for the Averland army!
.) ....and another Space Wolves army!


That's it for now. Hope you like everything, C&C welcome as always!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

BA terminator test model looks very good. Look forward to seeing your progress on the rest of the unit.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

great painting and models. i know you said youre not responsible for the models themselves, but can you give any insight into how they were made - i think i spot elysian, cadian and ghoul parts ion there but would love to know more

+rep


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Hammer49: Thanks very much. Unfortunately, the tone of colour isn't quite up to the customer's ideas so I had to change it a bit.

@Vorropohaiah: Thanks very much. You spotted the bitz well. Pretty thorough explanation on how the models were done by him and a hired sculptor can be found in MajorTom11's log on Dakka. Link

Here's an update on the Terminators. I was told to add freehand stuffs as I please so I added a few bits here and there:










The shoulder shield/powerfist combo on the guy in the right looks a bit ...well, terrible in the picture but I'll tone that down.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good. I like the power fist hazard lines. Maybe you could reverse the red on the shoulder shield, so it breaks up the hazard lines.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with hammer about the hazard stripes. I really like what they bring to the model as a whole, but breaking them up by reversing the shoulder shield would definitely help break up the patterns. 

Otherwise they are an absolutely fantastic looking unit Sigur!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, guys. At first I figured that I may be able to fix the guy without having to redo the little shield (because I'm lazy like that) but you made me change my mind.

Anyhoo, update:










The red still is off. It's deeper, less flat and less orange in real life. Sorry about the pictures, no idea what's going wrong all the time.  Fixed the overbearing hazard stripe pattern on the bald guy by reversing the pattern on the sholder shield thing and making the fingers of the powerglove red again. Looks much more balanced now. Apart from that, I added the white parts to the rmoud, did some more freehand stuffs, worked on the gold and silver as well. Now thinking wether or not I should use green. Nothing big, just proceeding. Hope everyone's having a nice weekend, happy May Day and congrats to John Paul II. on his quick Beatification. The weather is partly cloudy with chance of rain today so I I'll have to think of taking the laundry in before the rain starts. So much for fluffing out the update. Good Speed!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Changing around the power fist fingers and reversing the pattern on the shoulder shield definitely solved the issues there. Looking good bud.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty nice models there, as always .


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome stuff here! Can't wait to see the next installment


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The hazard lines terminator definately looks alot better. Keep up the great work.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Just been browsing this log as i expected something pretty awesome and wasn't disappointed at all. I love the detail on the oldschool genestealers and what you've done with them. Such a great project and the blood angels are coming along really nicely, smooth blending, neat and tidy with nice contrast. Can't really ask for much more than that. + rep dude much deserved.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Great to see the very elite of Heresy's painters gather to comment on my work.  Thanks for the comments, guys.


Painting is going painfully slow. The level of detail on these guys...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Mouthwateringly pretty models, sir. You are indeed one of the brave few who truly elevate this "hobby" of ours to "_art_"...


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@aquatic_foible: Thanks, that's a great compliment to me. 

Again, tiny update:










I actually am just waiting for another little bit of feedback from the client so I know that I'm not totally off his plans. 

Comments and critique from you guys also is appreciated always of course!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Theyre just amazing, the hazard lines look great! I specially like the highlights


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Mike2d6: Thanks very much!

New pictures!




















































































Hope you like them! Comments, Questions and critique are highly welcome as always!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Really really great genestealer cult units!!!!!!! Some of the best work I have ever seen. Where did you get those bases for them from?

Doc


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

docgeo said:


> Where did you get those bases for them from?
> 
> Doc


I second this question!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

A very impressive looking unit.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Beautiful BAs sigur.

I like the little bits of free hand in particular.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@docgeo, maidel: Thanks very much. The bases are sold by Fenris; it's the "Sulaco SF flooring" or something like that.

@Hammer49: Cheers. 

@Viscount Vash: Thanks muchly!

_From every culvert and gutter erupted the scum of a thousand generations in the breeding, a great swarm of evil and destruction, and darkness consumed the city of Galaspar._












This is a Genestealer cult force which I finished recently and which is to be used for Space Hulk games (hence the bases). Note how each model is made to look very individual. Conversions and sculpting were done by majortom11 and Inquisitor Earl. 

For more pictures of the single miniatures, have a look at my Genestealer Cult gallery


I also did some Techpriests and Blood Angels Terminators to go with the Genestealer (or against them to be more precise):




















See more pictures of the Blood Angels Terminators here.



Hope you like them!


----------

